# Converting Distributor to HEI style ?



## BIGRIGZ

I'm wondering if anyone knows about changing from the old points and condenser style distributor that I have, to a newer HEI style distributor.

My engine is a 1969 307 sbc, I currently have a Mallory YL 520 CV distributor.

*I* *would really like to know if there is a common vehicle that I could go to the junkyard and pull an HEI distributor off of that would work*?

It'sformy boat....


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe

You cannot put an auto distributor in a boat. If you bring in the boat, I should be able to set you up with a conversion kit from point to electronic. You also have to remove a ballast resister inline to the coil for a 50% to 200% increase in spark energy.


----------



## bombtosser

edit--tms is right car hei in a boat makes for fire potential...my bad


----------



## BIGRIGZ

Whoa! thanks for the tip. What makes an automotive distributor so dangerous in a boat?


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe

Not to mention mechanical advance curve will be way to much for a boat and probably detonate and blow the motor.



All electrical components on an inboard motor or sterndrive motor must be SAE J1171 rated against ignition protection so you don't blow yourself up.



YOU CANNOT REPLACE THE STARTER, ALTERNATOR, CARBERATOR, OR DISTRIBUTOR WITH AN AUTOMOTIVE UNIT OR YOU COULD DIE


----------

